# Biggest pet peeve?



## Netphlix (Nov 9, 2014)

My biggest pet peeve is probably when people keep sniffling and don't blow their nose. 
I purposely direct all my attention at a person who sniffles, just to see if they will swallow their mucus and 9/10 times they do it. Then I gag and move on with my life.
I try to offer tissues to sniffly people, but they often refuse. 
I blow my nose every single time I feel a little bit of blockage.
90% of my garbage is tissues _(probably not true)_.
I carry tissues with me everywhere.

Whats yours?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

This thread again.

- People who can't read on about their history before debating. Or just bash people in general when they are offended by joke threads.
- Those tumblr-feminists as you put it nicely.
- People who says women must shave. Shut up. I keep my pelt if I want to.


----------



## RiceBunny (Nov 9, 2014)

My biggest pet peeve?! When people lie about being sick, or when they use it as an excuse for treating others badly. It makes me want to punch them in the face.
Also, wasteful people. I hate it when I see someone put a bunch of food on their plate and then throw away 2/3 of it. It's not that hard to put a little on your plate, and THEN go back for seconds if you're still hungry.
Oh yeah, and people who litter. It pisses me off to no end. I cleaned up after someone's dog once, and put the poop bag right in front of their door with a note. It said "This time I cleaned it up for you. Next time I'll do the same but lit it on fire. You don't even want to know what I'll do after that". They started picking up after their dog after that.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

Loud eaters and gum smackers. If I want some food I'll get it, _I don't need to hear yours._


----------



## epona (Nov 9, 2014)

slow walkers and people who just stop in the middle of the path (you'll never truly understand this one unless you've lived in a big city, it is _excruciating_)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

epona said:


> slow walkers and people who just stop in the middle of the path (you'll never truly understand this one unless you've lived in a big city, it is _excruciating_)



People who walk around with their nose glued in their smart phones and doesn't notice everyone around them yes.

Also parents who can't take care of their freaking babies and let them run around freely.


----------



## Blood (Nov 9, 2014)

When I don't have tissues to blow my nose
esp in the middle of the night
when I wake up and have to blow my nose, I don't want to get up


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this is getting closed like the last one.

-People who cough all the time/way too loud.
-People who sniff way too much.
-People who stare way too much.
-People who walk slow.
-Toilet jokes, how are these funny again?

There's more but this is all I can think of.


----------



## Coach (Nov 9, 2014)

-People who are slow walkers and don't let you get passed them
-People who play football and brag about it
-People who say 'lol' in conversations
-Teachers who think they are hip / liked by the students


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

People who can't stay off their phones


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> People who can't stay off their phones


Amen. I'm just tempted to give them those ol' bricks and see how fun they have after that.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm pretty sure this is getting closed like the last one.
> 
> -People who cough all the time/way too loud.
> -People who sniff way too much.
> ...



Why would it get closed?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

I think the last one, the mods said people started listing things they hated instead of things that annoy them. I'm not 100% sure but I'm too lazy to go back and check lol.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I think the last one, the mods said people started listing things they hated instead of things that annoy them. I'm not 100% sure but I'm too lazy to go back and check lol.



Aw :< Well let's hope whatever happened last time, doesnt happen again.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Netphlix said:


> Aw :< Well let's hope whatever happened last time, doesnt happen again.



There is a fine and thin line between these two in general so to be honest I will see it being closed like the ones before, since we have a 'bothering' thread.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

i cant associate with people who call sexually active women sluts, whores, or any other sexually derogatory term towards women.

if youre a girl and you call other girls this, you are lowering women. stop it.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

like every single peeve listed here


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2014)

-When I'm wearing socks, and I step on something wet. 
-HANG NAILS
-Someone slams on their brakes on the freeway
-Pretentiousness


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Gabby said:


> -When I'm wearing socks, and I step on something wet.



omg this is the worst feeling ever tho


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 9, 2014)

Gabby said:


> -When I'm wearing socks, and I step on something wet.


this..

-Rulers/finger nails/anything sharp going across a chalkboard ugh my ears i can hear it
-When people stop in the middle of the hallway at school on purpose, or slow walkers, even though I'm one..
-When people make annoying sounds like making the clicking sound with their tongue ugh
-When people tap on the table with their pen or nails..especially the girls with long nails omfggg
-Clicking pens
-Talking to someone but all they do is look at their phone like fkkning stop i'm talking to you
-Smart people thinking they're rulers.


----------



## Envy (Nov 9, 2014)

When people lack empathy/the ability to understand that others circumstances are different.

We're all guilty of it, I know, but it's just really sad...

Sorry if that "pet peeve" was too much... I was just looking for the biggest one as per the title... And that one covers A LOT.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

People who randomly changes the subject in a conversation...


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 9, 2014)

When people crack their knuckles. It's the one thing that I just cannot stand to listen to.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

When People Type Like This. I'm Like Are You Stupid. Or When They Use Their There/They're Wrong.


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 10, 2014)

When you are having a debate with someone or swapping ideas and the other person will not let you finish your sentence.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

-Do Not Type Like This Please
-People on tumblr who bash white/straight people and claim they are doing it out of respect
-When your parents compare you to other people's kids. 
-When people hate something because it is popular


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

People who says something in your name but you didn't do it. Like.. when mom is like 'yeah she did that' when she did it herself lol


----------



## Brackets (Nov 10, 2014)

pEOPLE who ~~~ type lyke DIS OMG!!111!!! ;____;   e.e   
uwu


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Annachie said:


> pEOPLE who ~~~ type lyke DIS OMG!!111!!! ;____;   e.e
> uwu



Amen.

Or use these japanese emojis in each and every sentence and user titles


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 10, 2014)

Today I was watching a video, and this grown woman was harassing this grown man, she became so heated when he asked her to stop and she hit him. He hit her back, *hard*. The crowd around them began to attack him and scream "That is a FEMALE!! You can't hit her!!!" ...She hit him first... Why can't he defend himself? :\ I dont understand this world


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 10, 2014)

- People who get horrible grades but still have better computers and phones than me, an all A's student.
- People who can't put the food in their mouths and chew it quietly OR WITH THEIR MOUTHS CLOSED!
- People who mix ketchup and ranch and all that.
- People who take other people's food without asking


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 10, 2014)

Women want to be treated equally but some don't want to accept that it could mean men defending themselves against abusing women and also losing 'respect' like holding the door open for women.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

People who thinks gettin 95% or a B is fail. Dude there are people actually struggling to get anywhere...


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 10, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> Women want to be treated equally but some don't want to accept that it could mean men defending themselves against abusing women and also losing 'respect' like holding the door open for women.



I know that not all women are that way, but the ones that are erratic about "_equality_" seem to always be the ones who flip out when they are treated as an equal in fights and men's lack of "chivalry"


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 10, 2014)

Netphlix said:


> I know that not all women are that way, but the ones that are erratic about "_equality_" seem to always be the ones who flip out when they are treated as an equal in fights and men's lack of "chivalry"



Ikr?  They just want it both ways.
I love the idea of feminism.  Who doesn't in modern society?  But imo, we can't go around proclaiming that men should be chivalrous and that men shouldn't defend themselves.  That's not what feminism stands for at all.
I'm not entirely knowledgable about this subject, but I'm sure there's a politically correct term for these women?  Men-haters perhaps?  Either way, this is another great pet peeve.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 10, 2014)

People who are constantly on their cell phones.

I see people eating at  resturants and everyone of them are messing with their phones.They don't talk to eachother anymore.Sometimes the adults are doing it and they completely ignore the kids.

I hang out with a sibling, and that's all they do.It's just rude.

I'm at the grocery store and theres always someone hogging the isle.They don't notice or get the heck out of the way because they are messing with the stupid cell phone.

Relatives that act like i'm too old for ac.They come over to visit, and play stupid little games on the phone while they visit.Like that little farm game is any different than playing new leaf.Not to mention that coming over to my house so i can watch them play with their phone is just plain rude.

My daughter and niece hang out for a bit.They are on the couch messing with their phones.They don't talk anymore.Thats when i take the phones and tablets away.Ticks me off.

Ok, rant over.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 10, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> Ikr?  They just want it both ways.
> I love the idea of feminism.  Who doesn't in modern society?  But imo, we can't go around proclaiming that men should be chivalrous and that men shouldn't defend themselves.  That's not what feminism stands for at all.
> I'm not entirely knowledgable about this subject, but I'm sure there's a politically correct term for these women?  Men-haters perhaps?  Either way, this is another great pet peeve.



I think it's sexism, just sexism against men, which some of those women do not think exists, when I can tell you it sure the heck does. Im a feminist/equalist myself but I dont want men or women to be annihilated from this planet.


----------



## Geneve (Nov 10, 2014)

People who go out of their way to annoy others.


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 10, 2014)

kiwiturtle said:


> People who go out of their way to annoy others.



Sometimes it's kinda funny hehe.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

People who use bae. Enough said.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 11, 2014)

Noiru said:


> People who thinks gettin 95% or a B is fail.



This is totally directed at me. I can feel it.

I'm special!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> This is totally directed at me. I can feel it.
> 
> I'm special! View attachment 74139



You sure are.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 11, 2014)

Noiru said:


> You sure are.



If it's any consolation, I'm less disappointed now that a 100 brought my average back up to 97.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> If it's any consolation, I'm less disappointed now that a 100 brought my average back up to 97.


Something I guess


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 11, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Something I guess



To be entirely fair, I'm not seriously distraught. It's subpar less than ideal, but it's still a decent grade.

And as for others struggling, I actually can empathize. I'm dyslexic in an all-online program, but math and English have become two of my best subjects with a little extra work. I'm color-blind, and I'm determined to get into fashion.

I've had to overcome a lot to get where I am today. If I can do it, so can they. :v

[insert cheesy inspirational music here]


----------



## Brackets (Nov 11, 2014)

It's fine to think  a B is a fail if your personal target was an A and you think you could have done better. But I agree that going on about it to people who would be happy with a B is insensitive


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 11, 2014)

I really hope that wasn't also directed my way. :v
If either of them* actually* were, then I can't believe how many people thus far have taken my whining so seriously. Goodness. lol.

Though I do wish I had what those people have that makes them feel like a B is acceptable. Would probably ease some stress.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Well as long as I don't have to re-do assignments/gets F I'm fine.. gosh I enjoy the course more than its assignments and crap lol


----------



## Brackets (Nov 11, 2014)

I wasn't directing anything at anyone.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 11, 2014)

Sometimes I'll get up to shower at random times of the night, 1am-4am. My mom doesnt have to get up to go to work until 5am. I think she has some... sixth sense when I shower. She'll knock on the door and tell me she has to pee, and for me to get out. This is super annoying, USE THE OTHER BATHROOM MOM.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Netphlix said:


> Sometimes I'll get up to shower at random times of the night, 1am-4am. My mom doesnt have to get up to go to work until 5am. I think she has some... sixth sense when I shower. She'll knock on the door and tell me she has to pee, and for me to get out. This is super annoying, USE THE OTHER BATHROOM MOM.


Moms I say..

It's more annoying when they are too lazy to fetch up their keys when you are pooping or taking showers and they get mad at you for having the door locked


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 11, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Moms I say..
> 
> It's more annoying when they are too lazy to fetch up their keys when you are pooping or taking showers and they get mad at you for having the door locked



My mom calls me to her room to turn her fan on or turn off her light sometimes.  Why mom... why.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Back when we had a home phone she sometimes called me on that and asked if I was home. Duh.


----------



## Margot (Nov 11, 2014)

~People who smoke cigarettes and then sit next to me
~People who whine about life 
~Negative people


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

People who complain that people smokes just to hop on the wagon, unless they are allergic to the smoke or other valid reasons.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 11, 2014)

I love the smell of a freshly lit cigarette. 
I'm easily annoyed by people who preach things that they are uneducated on then start to insult me when I ask where their facts/logic come from. I am genuinely curious on how someone thinks it is morally permissible to shove something down peoples' throats without fully understanding it themselves.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Netphlix said:


> I love the smell of a freshly lit cigarette.
> I'm easily annoyed by people who preach things that they are uneducated on then start to insult me when I ask where their facts/logic come from. I am genuinely curious on how someone think it is morally permissible to shove something down peoples' throats without fully understanding it themselves.


Me too. I like cig smells way better than most things. I hate snus though.

This or they just quote fake sites or such.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 11, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Me too. I like cig smells way better than most things. I hate snus though.
> 
> This or they just quote fake sites or such.



I used snus once when I was younger, it was horrifying. I bought snus instead of a bottle of water on a super hot day. I was a bigger dummy than I am now.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 11, 2014)

Can't stand it when people are lazy.
Also, not really a pet peeve, but I'm currently super frustrated because I got banned from the How to get grades up? thread, and now I can't buy a thing I was saving up for. Can't even get a freakin' _refund._ I paid around 86 btb, and I don't even get a _refund._ Seriously no I just don't agree with that.


----------



## catarinalucio (Nov 11, 2014)

Netphlix said:


> Today I was watching a video, and this grown woman was harassing this grown man, she became so heated when he asked her to stop and she hit him. He hit her back, *hard*. The crowd around them began to attack him and scream "That is a FEMALE!! You can't hit her!!!" ...She hit him first... Why can't he defend himself? :\ I dont understand this world



No one should hit anyone. Regardless of gender.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 11, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Can't stand it when people are lazy.
> Also, not really a pet peeve, but I'm currently super frustrated because I got banned from the How to get grades up? thread, and now I can't buy a thing I was saving up for. Can't even get a freakin' _refund._ I paid around 86 btb, and I don't even get a _refund._ Seriously no I just don't agree with that.



Why were you banned?

- - - Post Merge - - -



catarinalucio said:


> No one should hit anyone. Regardless of gender.



I agree with that. But I think that if someone attacks another person, they have every right to defend themselves. But again, no one should be attacking people at all.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 11, 2014)

Okay I have a serious contribution to this thread now.

-Teachers that assign homework that has little-to-nothing to do with the lesson. And/or about things that were never even brought up in any of the lectures/assigned reading materials.

If you're going to quiz my knowledge on something, I rather expect it to have been taught, or at least mentioned, in the class at SOME POINT.
Seriously, you guys want me to just google for half of my homework now? wtf is this.


----------



## Sholee (Nov 11, 2014)

People who walk while texting/playing games/watching videos on their phone, it pisses me off soooooooo much especially in the mornings when i'm trying to get to work, the sidewalks are crowded enough and there's always that one person who's preoccupied with their phone holding up the foot traffic. It's sad that i see so many people doing this nowadays, one day they're going to cross the road and get hit by a car because they're so busy messing with their phone.

(i live in nyc btw)


----------



## nekosync (Nov 11, 2014)

People who make stupid noises for no apparent reason. There are so many people like this at my school - people who bang desks, click pens, beatbox, and break out into song during classes. What's worse is that if you ask them politely to stop, they act offended like *you're* the one in the wrong.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> People who walk while texting/playing games/watching videos on their phone, it pisses me off soooooooo much especially in the mornings when i'm trying to get to work, the sidewalks are crowded enough and there's always that one person who's preoccupied with their phone holding up the foot traffic. It's sad that i see so many people doing this nowadays, one day they're going to cross the road and get hit by a car because they're so busy messing with their phone.
> 
> (i live in nyc btw)


I agree. Pretty much anyone who block pathways are really annoying to me.


----------



## Mairen (Nov 11, 2014)

People who litter makes me pretty upset. Have more love for our world!


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 11, 2014)

Sholee said:


> People who walk while texting/playing games/watching videos on their phone, it pisses me off soooooooo much especially in the mornings when i'm trying to get to work, the sidewalks are crowded enough and there's always that one person who's preoccupied with their phone holding up the foot traffic. It's sad that i see so many people doing this nowadays, *one day they're going to cross the road and get hit by a car because they're so busy messing with their phone.*
> 
> (i live in nyc btw)



It's actually kind of funny that you say that.. One of my friends was texting while she was crossing Main Street and she got her flip flop caught in a pothole. Tripped, fell, had an owie on her hip that you'd swear she'd all but broken it off of her body with how much she was whining.. And almost got hit, because it's busy Main Street.

But she doesn't text while she crosses the road or wanders the sidewalks anymore. Sometimes you gotta learn the hard way. :v


----------



## Mairen (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't know how people can do things on their phone while walking... I'm someone who can't even drink and walk at the same time @-@


----------



## Brackets (Nov 11, 2014)

People who eat disgustingly. One of my housemates eats kebabs with his hands which is NOT a sight you want to see, and he also slurps noodles loads. I have to leave the room when he's eating.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 11, 2014)

Annachie said:


> People who eat disgustingly. One of my housemates eats kebabs with his hands which is NOT a sight you want to see, and he also slurps noodles loads. I have to leave the room when he's eating.



Does he notice that you leave when he's being repulsive?


----------



## Brackets (Nov 11, 2014)

Netphlix said:


> Does he notice that you leave when he's being repulsive?



I don't think so. He's kindof oblivious to most things (he's not liked in my house tbh)


----------



## tobi! (Nov 11, 2014)

People who won't watch their damn kids so if I'm going 10mph down the neighborhood and your ******* kids want to throw rocks at my car, I'm gonna cuss them out. And no, your "little angel" isn't blessed with kindness. Learn that kids can be ****s. 
Also, when I'm at a restaurant, I don't want your kid coming up to me and sticking their nasty fingers in my food or playing hide and seek under my table. And don't just give your kid and iPad on a plane and expect it to not cry. BRING COLORING BOOKS OR SOMETHING, LADY. AN iPAD ISN'T GONNA STOP EVERYTHING.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 11, 2014)

People who write strange visitor messages on your profile then don't tell you why


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Parents who wants you to do chores yet the first thing they do is interfere and tells you how to do it and not. Just stfu or do it yourself.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 11, 2014)

Parents who teach their kids not to do/to do something, then later do the opposite.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Parents who teach their kids not to do/to do something, then later do the opposite.


Yes, so much. Or when they tell you you can't do something yet they do it 24*7 themselves


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

people who chew loudly.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 11, 2014)

People who don't signal when changing lanes while driving. LIKE HOW THE HECK DID YOU GET YOUR DRIVER'S LICENSE.


----------



## Ragdoll (Nov 11, 2014)

This person in my class who bears the very definition of 'pet peeve'.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 11, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> People who don't signal when changing lanes while driving. LIKE HOW THE HECK DID YOU GET YOUR DRIVER'S LICENSE.



This. Or that one jackass who just cruises along in the passing lane going like 90km on the highway instead of letting anybody, you know, PASS.

Most of my pet peeves are driver-related. It's a wonder I even get to work some days without getting out of my car and assaulting somebody.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 11, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> People who don't signal when changing lanes while driving. LIKE HOW THE HECK DID YOU GET YOUR DRIVER'S LICENSE.



You'd hate my mom.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 11, 2014)

When people do something that is highly unsanitary X(


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 11, 2014)

People who eat loudly and with their mouth open. It's so gross and annoying.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 11, 2014)

When people don't wash their hands before preparing others food.

People who think their bratty kids are perfect angels and the other kids at preschool are the monsters.

People who cuss all the time, then punish their young children for doing the same.Kids only repeat what they hear.Geez.

Teachers who give a ton of homework.Why are kids doing homework anyway? Shouldn't 7 hours a day of school be enough? Then they try to encourage them to try out for after school activities.My daughter is so busy and extremely tired every night.

People who get a puppy, then get rid of it because it's going potty in the house and chewing on things while they are at work.Didn't they think this through first? Puppies are like babies.Duh.

One of my biggest pet peeves are people who get a pet then abuse or neglect them.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> People who don't signal when changing lanes while driving. LIKE HOW THE HECK DID YOU GET YOUR DRIVER'S LICENSE.



Or when they are about to turn. Hm, dude you suspect me to see that on beforehand or?


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 12, 2014)

When people TAP THEIR FEET. WHY DO YOU HAVE TO DO THAT?

And when old people act like advancing technology is the worst thing ever. Yes, I have an iphone. No, this generation will not cause the planet to implode because we can use the internet. (is that really a pet peeve though haha)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 12, 2014)

When people blow their noses loudly in public, and when they blow their noses really hard and it makes that noise that sounds like an elephant. I don't see why it's necessary for people to do that in public, that's nasty and unnecessary (or at least go somewhere private like a bathroom).


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> When people blow their noses loudly in public, and when they blow their noses really hard and it makes that noise that sounds like an elephant. I don't see why it's necessary for people to do that in public, that's nasty and unnecessary (or at least go somewhere private like a bathroom).



Or bring paper/tissues damn it damn it.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 12, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> People who get a puppy, then get rid of it because it's going potty in the house and chewing on things while they are at work.Didn't they think this through first? Puppies are like babies.Duh.
> 
> One of my biggest pet peeves are people who get a pet then abuse or neglect them.



All of this.

I can't stand it when people bring an animal into their home and then abuse/neglect/mutilate it because, _gasp_, it's being an animal.

Try a plushie next time.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Alright I figured out who that guy on Steam was.

Um how did you even get my username lol


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 12, 2014)

People who don't brush their teeth. I brush my teeth every single time I eat something.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 12, 2014)

Netphlix said:


> People who don't brush their teeth. I brush my teeth every single time I eat something.



It's bad for your teeth to always brush straight after eating, because your enamel might be weakened from sugar and then it can be brushed away. Better to just brush when you wake up, then brush at night a while after eating dinner


----------



## Sepia (Nov 12, 2014)

When someone tells you to do something you have never been taught to do and expect you to do it. Then, when you ask for help they call you an idiot and get annoyed at you for not knowing and STILL don't tell you. :'D


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 12, 2014)

Sepia said:


> When someone tells you to do something you have never been taught to do and expect you to do it. Then, when you ask for help they call you an idiot and get annoyed at you for not knowing and STILL don't tell you. :'D



So I take it you've met my parents?


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 12, 2014)

Annachie said:


> It's bad for your teeth to always brush straight after eating, because your enamel might be weakened from sugar and then it can be brushed away. Better to just brush when you wake up, then brush at night a while after eating dinner



I have no enamel on my teeth. My dentist recommends that I keep doing it, so I will.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

well people who pretend they don't like a joke but you know they do


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 12, 2014)

When someone PROMISES they will do something and then doesn't even do it. 

You probably knew when you promised that you weren't even going to do it, SO THEN DON'T EVEN PROMISE YOU WILL DO IT. 
It's not that hard.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 12, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> When someone PROMISES they will do something and then doesn't even do it.
> 
> You probably knew when you promised that you weren't even going to do it, SO THEN DON'T EVEN PROMISE YOU WILL DO IT.
> It's not that hard.


what is happening to Tom Nook in your signature omg


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 12, 2014)

Netphlix said:


> what is happening to Tom Nook in your signature omg



Lolol he's wearing pajamas! It's from the GameCube version, it's some cheat where you can come in Nooks Cranny after it closes and he's asleep


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

People who get seriously annoyed because you swear.. The heck.. it's just words and it's nothing personal.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 12, 2014)

Noiru said:


> People who get seriously annoyed because you swear.. The heck.. it's just words and it's nothing personal.



Have to agree with this. It's totally fine to not like to swear, but don't judge others for it. They can say what they want.

I swear a lot and came in to class one day (back in hs) irritated and cursing over something to my friend. This girl who's sitting near us overhears and says to me, "You know, I read in Cosmo that guys find women swearing really unattractive". I was just like, "Well I guess those guys can **** off and mind their own business just like you then, can't they?". The guy she was sitting with just burst out laughing, so I take it he wasn't too disturbed by swear words.


----------



## Temari (Nov 13, 2014)

Mine is probably when people don't say please and thank you. A lot of my friends don't say thanks or anything and it pisses me off everytime lol;

Another one is when people put things back empty...=_= like if it's empty, throw it away--don't put it back in the fridge/pantry/etc.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 13, 2014)

When my roommate invites her goddamn stupid ass friends over and they trash the whole house without cleaning.

I ain't cleaning that up. I never clean that up.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

People who mumble. If I'm having a conversation with you SPEAK UP. I don't want to hear unintelligible sounds the entire time


----------



## Radda (Nov 13, 2014)

When people have / make up accents.Or when they throw trash on the ground.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 13, 2014)

People who don't throw away expired things! STOP TRYING TO POISON ME.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 13, 2014)

•People who post threads in Brewster's Caf? too much.
•People who have reef sharks as their avatars.
•People who make lists,each bullet starting with the word,"people."


----------



## Radda (Nov 13, 2014)

People who EAT expired things,such as roadkill and call it good....


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> •People who post threads in Brewster's Caf? too much.
> •People who have reef sharks as their avatars.
> •People who make lists,each bullet starting with the word,"people."



Waaaaiiiittt a dern second....


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh right,I also forgot to mention...

•People who don't capitilize their usernames.
•People who have double digits in their usernames.
•People who don't put spaces between two words in their usernames.
•People who make lists,each bullet ending with the word,usernames.
•Hyprocrits


----------



## xiaonu (Nov 13, 2014)

When people put two different food/pastries/etc in one container. Because now they all taste like eachother and I won't eat it.


----------



## Jynx (Nov 13, 2014)

My biggest pet peeve is when rain falls into your shirt.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 13, 2014)

Jynx said:


> My biggest pet peeve is when rain falls into your shirt.



hi


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 14, 2014)

people who are like 'wow i dont like 'insert popular thing' its total crap and everyone who likes it is just sheep' as they idolize their indie games and fandoms like take all the seats, **** take my seat cuz you need all the ones you can get.


----------



## unravel (Nov 14, 2014)

Dunno how to explain but will give example

People: bullies someone
You: did the same
they will get mad at you

Classmates: cheating
You: do the same
they will report it to the teacher

People: makes jokes
they laugh
You: did the same
they are pissed


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 14, 2014)

Netphlix said:


> People who don't throw away expired things! STOP TRYING TO POISON ME.



Have you also met my parents?

We've had a loaf of bread sitting on the shelf in the kitchen for the past two weeks. It expired on the 4th and it's turning green.

BUT IF I TRY TO THROW IT OUT, everyone will freak out that I'm wasting it. It's $2, go buy one that's not hazardous to eat.

And I haaaate it when they do this, because I just lost half a pound of lunch meat, too. It sat for too long waiting for soft, edible bread, and it went bad, too. :c


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 14, 2014)

When people cancel plans last minute.

Look, I managed to put pants on to see you today so give me credit.

I even shaved my legs and did my hair (҂⌣̀_⌣́)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

Nashiro said:


> When people cancel plans last minute.
> 
> Look, I managed to put pants on to see you today so give me credit.
> 
> I even shaved my legs and did my hair (҂⌣̀_⌣́)


The shave my legs seems a bit overkill here but I agree when you make good plans and just before they are oh no i can't i need to stay home playing games


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 14, 2014)

When people make jokes/puns about my name =_=

When people assume that because you listen to Metal that your a Satanist, you burn down churches, and that youre a terrible person


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 14, 2014)

Wasting time.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 14, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Dunno how to explain but will give example
> 
> People: bullies someone
> You: did the same
> ...



Omg my old math teacher was like that!She'd make a joke,everyone else would laugh with her and she'd get mad!xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



sharkystriker22 said:


> Oh right,I also forgot to mention...
> 
> ?People who don't capitilize their usernames.
> ?People who have double digits in their usernames.
> ...



Missed a few.

?People who qoute themselves.
?People who haven't put anything in their About Me.
?People who make a sentence too similar to the last one.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 14, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Dunno how to explain but will give example
> 
> People: bullies someone
> You: did the same
> ...



It's called being a hypocrite 
I also reeaaalllyyy hate that. It's so annoying and a huge pet peeve.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 14, 2014)

when i am walking home from school and people are walking really slow and in the middle of the path! then they look behind them and see i am trying to get past but don't move 


when parents smoke and swear in front of there little kids (they are like 3+) that makes me SICK


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 14, 2014)

those people who think it's funny to say hi to someone???
like you all know these people who walk past you and go "HI _____" and then laugh with their friends..
like i don't get it ur a loser.

OH and capitalized usernames idk why they just... don't... look right.. 
OOOOOOH OOOH AND USERNAME WITH NUMBERS


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 14, 2014)

I have multiple, but this one has been irking me lately.

When people try to have full on conversations with me while I have my headphones in. I'm like, do you not see me with these in? Then they proceed to get mad at me for not hearing everything they said. It wouldn't be as bad if tapped me on my shoulder that way I could take my headphones out hear them out entirely instead of hearing them mid sentence or not even noticing their presence


----------



## Lavandula (Nov 14, 2014)

People who are afraid to be themselves. What everyone else thinks really isn't all that important. We're people, not programmed robots (though it seems that way). That includes trends; who cares if it's trendy. Some trends are just dang ugly/stupid, and I've met many people who looked at past photos of themselves with an awful hairdo, sweater, etc. and all they can say is "what was I thinking?" Translated: I only did it because everyone else was, and back then I _thought_ it looked great. Sadly, many of those people are following all the new trends...

Also, attention seekers. If you're walking down the street looking at others to see who is looking back at you, then you are missing out on everything else. The world has a lot to offer, and there are many beautiful/awesome things we take for granted.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

honeymoo said:


> those people who think it's funny to say hi to someone???
> like you all know these people who walk past you and go "HI _____" and then laugh with their friends..
> like i don't get it ur a loser.


cus they really love to bully.. but yeah i hate that.

and when parents talk like really bad of their child when they hear -_-


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't like being reminded of embarassing stuff or things I try to bury in other stuff. It's erasing all my hard work of not cringing at myself every five minutes.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> I don't like being reminded of embarassing stuff or things I try to bury in other stuff. It's erasing all my hard work of not cringing at myself every five minutes.



Yeah .. People bring up those things at the best occasions D: <


----------



## Moddie (Nov 14, 2014)

Hypocrites, and people who deliberately try to offend me.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 14, 2014)

Why can't my boyfriend ever fix his clothes when he changes. Why are they always inside-out when I find them on the floor. Why are they always on the floor, two feet from the laundry basket. The laundry basket I keep in the bathroom NEXT TO THE SHOWER for the sake of convenience.

Are these things really that hard?

He'll spend hours taking apart his truck and getting nowhere, but god save him if he ever takes the two seconds to pull his freakin' pant leg rightside-out or if he gets his shirt within 20 inches of the laundry basket. /grumble grumble


ftr, that is the pet peeve. I hate it when people leave their dirty clothes on the floor with ONE PANT LEG inside out. IT'S NOT THAT HARD. D:


----------



## Saylor (Nov 14, 2014)

Passive-aggression to a certain degree can really bother me, especially when someone starts talking badly behind someone else's back. If you have a problem with someone then I don't get why you can't just take it up with them personally or else let it go, no need to talk about them when they aren't even present to defend themself.


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 14, 2014)

My biggest pet peeve? I think mine is people who walk really slowly... especially if you are in a hurry and the room/hall is crowded.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 15, 2014)

"If you're a girl and you don't have huge boobs... What are you even doing?"

God, I don't know. Ever heard of this crazy thing called *genetics*?????


----------



## CR33P (Nov 15, 2014)

yes my gears grind when rust closes on my jean zippers so i can't wear a nice outfit
:$O1


----------



## tobi! (Nov 15, 2014)

Kitty the Cat said:


> My biggest pet peeve? I think mine is people who walk really slowly... especially if you are in a hurry and the room/hall is crowded.



People who stand in doorways~


----------



## CR33P (Nov 15, 2014)

all of calvin harris's songs sound the same


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 16, 2014)

People with no selfreflection.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2014)

Parents and their snarky remarks and bad timing.


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 18, 2014)

WHEN CHILDREN HAVE THE BRAND NEW iPHONE.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 18, 2014)

Nyxia said:


> WHEN CHILDREN HAVE THE BRAND NEW iPHONE.



THIS!!!!! ^

Especially when the kid is like 6 or 7 years old!


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 18, 2014)

When all you get on Wonder Trade is gibles, charmanders and froakies


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 18, 2014)

I HATE when anyone comes into my room and organizes whatever i have as they please. I have my shelves arranged in a fashion where I can easily find what I need. When I spot something out of place I get more disgruntled than I should.  



Spoiler



No my room is not messy.


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Dec 12, 2014)

1.When my cursive "q" don't have the right size loop.

2.The 21 thing and the barely thing , honestly I'm trying to study.

3.I don't know why for this one , but when I'm sitting next to some one and they cover their test, " I'm not looking at your freaking paper!!!! > "

4.When people don't obey me (I'm kinda a perfectionist)

5.This one really gets to me : when people look at me ...... I know it's kind of like " duh they'll look at you, it's life "
But it just makes me feel really uncomfortable. And sometimes it makes me cry. I know its just so weird to me. 

6.Unorganized lockers , I will sneak into your room, locker , whatever it has to be PERFECT!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And finnally smacking ohhhhhh the smacking !!!!! I just want to slap them


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Dec 12, 2014)

Eagles_shadow said:


> I HATE when anyone comes into my room and organizes whatever i have as they please. I have my shelves arranged in a fashion where I can easily find what I need. When I spot something out of place I get more disgruntled than I should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I just read this , and I'm pretty much your pet peeve.


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2014)

- Those 'feminists' who don't want equality, they want to have superior rights. They want equality when it benefits them but it's sexist when it doesn't.

- Also, over political correctness. These days you have to make damn sure that anything you say won't hurt anybody for any reason at all...Unless they're a heterosexual Caucasian male, then they're fair game.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 12, 2014)

People stahp saying that you have lost your faith in humanity pls


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 12, 2014)

Messy things only bother me when people make things messy....JUST to bother me. It's mostly my brother but gosh I want to like shank him or something.

I have to control. Like gah you must do what I sayyyy. It all has to be perfect.... And then again it's mostly my brother who is 2 years younger but still. He thinks he's like 10 years older then me and can tell me what to do....

Also in school when teaches used to make me hand out papers back to the other people and their hand writing was messy and guh. I just wanted to throw their papers away. LIKE TAKE THE FREAKIN TIME TO WRITE NEATLY.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 12, 2014)

Tao said:


> - Those 'feminists' who don't want equality, they want to have superior rights. They want equality when it benefits them but it's sexist when it doesn't.
> 
> - Also, over political correctness. These days you have to make damn sure that anything you say won't hurt anybody for any reason at all...Unless they're a heterosexual Caucasian male, then they're fair game.



Boom. What I was thinking! Hating white people and hating straight people and hating men won't stop homophobia and racism and sexism.


----------



## tokkio (Dec 13, 2014)

hypocrites and the jokerman font (even if used as a joke/ironically)


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 13, 2014)

People. 
Simple as that, People


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 13, 2014)

Comic Sans MS


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

Tao said:


> - Also, over political correctness. These days you have to make damn sure that anything you say won't hurt anybody for any reason at all...Unless they're a heterosexual Caucasian male, then they're fair game.



Yes.

And (mainly) females who supposedly works for equal social norms, and especially stuff like women should be able to be hairy yet the shave and wax the hardest themselves.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 13, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yes.
> 
> And (mainly) females who supposedly works for equal social norms, and especially stuff like women should be able to be hairy yet the shave and wax the hardest themselves.



so... you're against people who work for equality?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

Annachie said:


> so... you're against people who work for equality?



No, just hypocrites.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 13, 2014)

Noiru said:


> No, just hypocrites.



but you can support something without having to do it yourself.. Doesn't mean you're a hypocrite. I also believe women should be able to be hairy if they want to, and shouldn't be judged for it, but I still shave. Just like I support gay rights but I'm not gay.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

Annachie said:


> but you can support something without having to do it yourself.. Doesn't mean you're a hypocrite. I also believe women should be able to be hairy if they want to, and shouldn't be judged for it, but I still shave. Just like I support gay rights but I'm not gay.



Yes, but since the subject is loaded it becomes pretty hypocritical when you support it and then go on talking about your playboy waxing sessions 24/7. And people who claims they are for equality as for shaving or not in general but when in reality they thinks it's disgusting.

I'm not gonna start a debate here, and of course everyone should choose what they feel like, but it irks me to the bone when people go trumpeting equal social norms for everyone when they think the opposite.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't know if these count as pet peeves or not but whatever, they are all work related... 
People who reorganise or mess up things I have organised, for example I work 4-6 days a week, I work in a school-canteen-esque restaurant in a zoo and I am always on the till, part of my job on the till is to keep the condiments trolley and cupboards topped up and I have a specific way of organising it (a few of my co-workers also follow my system but they are rarely on the till) but whenever I come in after a day off I have to spend a good half hour or so rearranging the cupboards since people keep messing it up, as in the most regularly needed sauces are shoved at the bottom while the less needed sauces are put on top and the sugar boxes are taken out of the cupboard and put under the till- we are NOT meant to have them there since they get in the way so they get damaged because people kick them out of the way! I also get like this at home with the kitchen drawers and cupboards :/

Another peeve is people that fight/argue about who is paying for a meal, like seriously just hurry up you're making the queue longer and irritating other customers, I don't care who pays as long as I get the correct amount or above money! Also people who change their minds when it is too late, I've had people hand me the cash for their meal and I've inputted the amount IRREVERSIBLY into the till and then they go and say that they actually want to pay by card for whatever reason, just please no...

I have more but I don't want to post them all if they aren't actually pet peeves.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

Parental instincts for their own child.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 15, 2014)

When people stop walking in the middle of the way.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Dollie said:


> When people stop walking in the middle of the way.



this especially when they have their noses in their phones.


----------

